# Am I crazy? (Bridging + VLANS + LAGG)



## arader (Aug 12, 2017)

Hi all,

I run a freeBSD router at home and I love it, I'm always finding new ways to expand my understanding of networking.

I recently bought a 4x SFP+ 10GB Chelsio card to play with, and I'm coming up with ways to use it.

I already have 4x GBE ports lagg'd together in lagg0. I then apply a few VLANs on top of that (lagg0.30, lagg0.40, etc)

Would it be crazy or ill-advised to move to a design where I bridge cxgbe0-3 with lagg0, and then create the VLANs on bridge0?

My thinking is I want to use the 10GB ports as the backbone to my "infrastructure" (home server, VM server, etc) and have my client machines (phones/laptops/desktops) hang off the lagg0 side.

Would this work? Would broadcasts from the lagg0 side reach the cxgbe0 side?

What if I want a VLAN that doesn't span over the bridge? For example, a "core" vlan that just the 10gb hosts would see?

A diagram of what I'm hoping to accomplish, in case it helps:


```
/---ROUTER------------------------------------------\
          /----------------------BRIDGE 0-----------------------\
          |  lagg0  |  cxgbe0  |  cxgbe1  |  cxgbe2  |  cxgbe3  |
          \-----------------------------------------------------/
            ///             \         \         \          \
   [     switch        ]    F          G        H          I
   /    |    |    |    \
  A     B    C    D     E
```

Scenario 1: 'F' is a file server, 'A' is a desktop. I want 'A' to be able to find 'F' using network discovery protocols (netbios, zeroconf, etc)
Scenario 2: 'F' is a file server, 'G' is a vm server. I want 'G' to be able to talk to 'F' on a private VLAN set up sending backups.

I'm open to any ideas and questions!

thanks!


----------



## arader (Aug 12, 2017)

or, if I only want some of the VLANs to be exposed to the lagg0 side, would it be better to create the vlan interfaces on each and then bridge those individually?

for example, bridge lagg0.20 with cxgbe0.20, lagg0.30 with cxgbe0.30 etc?


----------



## boris_net (Aug 21, 2017)

Is it fair to assume you do not have a way to bond your 10GE interfaces. If that is correct what you are considered seems descent


----------

